# Crystal river the past couple days



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I went to visit my Dad, stepmom and grandparents for a couple days and of course I packed the yak too.

Fished some areas I hadn't fished on Monday and found "ok" numbers of Redfish but they were spooky and very lethargic. It was extremely frustrating and my dad and I cut it short with only a couple fish to show for it.

Day two I met up with my friend and kayak guide Brian Stauffer and we hit some more familiar areas. Also joining us was Brian's fishing buddy Daniella, a hardcore, fisherwomen whom Brian says will fish anywhere, anytime regardless of the weather. 

The bite started slow in the morning but with the day heating up quick and the shallows warming with it, the fish became much more active. I was mostly standing on the yak and poling my way around the flats adjacent to deeper channels, checking every pothole, grass edge, oyster bar, etc. One thing about the skinny water down there is that a fish can be anywhere and you want to move slowly and make casts to fishy spots even if you don't actually see the fish. 

I had some very nice shots on mid-upper slot Redfish and landed 6 along with 13 Specks and 1 Mangrove Snapper. Brian also landed a few reds and scored with two nice Trout at 18 and 20 inches, very nice Specks for the area. Daniella also scored a few Trout, a billion Lizardfish and a fat Pompano over 18". That was a huge bonus considering the lack of numbers of Pompano there and the fact that it struck an Unfair Rip-N-Slash twitchbait.

Crystal River is a beautiful area to fish and if you ever get the chance to go, do some sightfishing in the backwaters. It's a ton of fun and if you want to make your time on the water more productive, give Brian a shout at http://www.fishheadkayakcharters.com/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

more pics


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

awesome pics at least you were on the water having fun


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some nice ones.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Crystal River is one of my favorite places. I was there the week before Christmas. Those are good looking reds in the photos and Daniella looks like a fishing machine. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Pompano on a rip-n-slash... dang.. Nice Chris!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

There's just something about a girl in hip boots...

You, Chris, do absolutely nothing for me.

Good report and great pics btw.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> There's just something about a girl in hip boots...
> 
> *You, Chris, do absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> *Good report and great pics btw.


I think you're a liar. You obviously stalk me on here and comment on my posts waaay too much. I think it's almost time for a restraining order.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pa Pow!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

What kind of rod is the other guy holding?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> What kind of rod is the other guy holding?


Not sure, but knowing Brian, it ain't anything too expensive lol!! It looks like a NRX cosmetically but I know it's not.


----------



## JDFried (Sep 3, 2015)

Great report! Great fish!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

beautiful place.....thx for the report.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Love the inshore fishing down there. I grew up in-between Inglis and Dunnellon, out in Goethe State Forest. Looks like a few of those pics were around Ozello with the mangroves in the background. I miss it down there at times. Great Pics and post.


----------

